# Pictures from the Patch



## Kevin

Some of the nicer ones I logged a couple months ago.



 



 



 



 





.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Daren

WOW ! pretty much sums it up for me...



.


----------



## chippin-in

Im amazed every time I see inside those elders. Cool stuff. I may be interested in a cookie for a clock. If it goes well, may be more. What kinda money am I lookin at? I got nothin to trade right now.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## frankp

Excellent, Kevin. Might I suggest adding something that allows the pictures to be viewed as a slideshow rather than in a new tab/window? Frustrating as hell trying to close all those tabs to get back to the original post.


----------



## chippin-in

I have to agree with Frank. When I first opened a pic I thought I could "slideshow" thru them, but it didnt work. Or if the pics were larger to start with...either way for me.


----------



## Kevin

frankp said:


> Might I suggest adding something that allows the pictures to be viewed as a slideshow rather than in a new tab/window? Frustrating as hell trying to close all those tabs to get back to the original post.



How about just showing everything full image? :)

If they take too long to load I'll see if I can find a plugin that maybe would help. Maybe there's some settings also that could speed the laoding up but I don't know. Let's try this for now. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## frankp

Definitely better that way. I have a fast connection so loading speeds aren't much of an issue for me but others may have more trouble.


----------



## Jerry

Kevin,
Do you have any pictures of this type lumber flat sawn? Or do you only do cookies? How stable is this lumber?


----------



## Kenbo

That is some wild looking wood Kevin. I've always thought that it was pretty cool. Nice stuff.
By the way, coming from someone who doesn't even own a chainsaw and doesn't cut down any trees (hard to find them in the city) what's in the 5 gallon pail? An end sealer maybe?


----------



## txpaulie

/tongue hanging out/



> Do you have any pictures of this type lumber flat sawn?



I know fer a fact he's got some pics on another forum, can't think of the name right now...:D

p

fer starters...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/isnt-fair-31005/


----------



## Kevin

Jerry said:


> Kevin,
> Do you have any pictures of this type lumber flat sawn? Or do you only do cookies? How stable is this lumber?


 Sorry I missed your question Jerry. Yes I cut plenty of flat stuff. I'll get some pics up for you soon as I can. Might be a day or two. 




Kenbo said:


> . . . what's in the 5 gallon pail? An end sealer maybe?


 

You nailed it Ken. It's log sealer. 





.


----------



## Mickey Cassiba

Awesome wood...I wouldn't mind gettin' hold of some either. Nothin to trade 'cept dead presidents.


----------



## phinds

Jerry said:


> Kevin,
> Do you have any pictures of this type lumber flat sawn? Or do you only do cookies? How stable is this lumber?


I've probably got more of Kevin's BE pics on my site than HE has


----------



## Kevin

phinds said:


> I've probably got more of Kevin's BE pics on my site than HE has



And better quality for sure! 





.


----------



## woodtickgreg

I keep coming back to look at these pictures. I have never seen box elder with so much color, the bark doesn't even look the same as the trees in michigan. I have seen your flat stock and bowl blanks and it is all just outstanding!


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> I keep coming back to look at these pictures. I have never seen box elder with so much color, the bark doesn't even look the same as the trees in michigan. I have seen your flat stock and bowl blanks and it is all just outstanding!



You want to see one of Kevin's most amazing pieces, check this out:

http://woodbarter.com/Thread-Kevin-s-box-elder


----------



## woodtickgreg

yeah thats one of the pics that I keep going back to, it's just so beautiful!
It appears that his trees are heavily infested with some kind of borer, maybe ambrosia beetle? and that is what is giving his box elder such stunning color, good work ya little buggers!


----------



## phinds

woodtickgreg said:


> yeah thats one of the pics that I keep going back to, it's just so beautiful!
> It appears that his trees are heavily infested with some kind of borer, maybe ambrosia beetle? and that is what is giving his box elder such stunning color, good work ya little buggers!



The cause of the red in box elder is the subject of much debate. Theres a discussion about it on my box elder page and I don't care to rehast the whole thing here, so just check it out there.


----------



## Kevin

phinds said:


> The cause of the red in box elder is the subject of much debate. Theres a discussion about it on my box elder page and I don't care to rehast the whole thing here, so just check it out there.



Aw c'mon you're no fun anymore. :argue:

I know you and I can have a constructive (and civil) debate now that we've gotten to be friends. So no rehashing I just want to give you some food for thought that I've not shared with anyone - just never came up until now. 

I've had a recent revelation that throws a kink in the stress-only theory. A theory I tentatively adopted at times but never fully or various reasons, but no need to rehash those as you say, they don't really have any relevance on my recent, but long-time-in-coming observation. 

What is one of the most intense areas of stress in a live tree - if not often THE most intense area? There's a few that come to mind right off:


Crotches
Extreme Angles (90° turns etc)
Burl!

I've never in my memory seen a crotch flamed, and crotches are one of the few areas where the bugs often don't attack. I've never seen an elbow flamed unless their were bugs present. I have some burl slabs right now that have some small degree of red splotches but bugs were present in and around these burls. 

Not to illicit a debate and I'm sure you know that, but I want your thoughts on this. 



.


----------



## txpaulie

Through casual observation, I'm of the opinion that the areas of red color present in the samples available for review are consistently accompanied by small bore holes, likely caused by insects.

jus' sayin'...

p


----------



## phinds

Actually, Kevin, I thought we had come to agreement on this already (that is, I had come to agree w/ you). I'll have to review my box elder page since if it doesn't reflect that, it should.


----------



## Kevin

phinds said:


> Actually, Kevin, I thought we had come to agreement on this already (that is, I had come to agree w/ you). I'll have to review my box elder page since if it doesn't reflect that, it should.



I lose track Paul honestly. We may very well have and I just forgot. At any rate you put whatever you want on your site no matter if it's in direct contradiction to anything I say about FBE. I didn't invent this stuff and after all I don't know for a fact I'm correct about this (or any area of it :i_dunno: ). 

If you wanna say it's caused by planetary alignment that's your business and won't get no flack from me. Actually that's probably a theory we should explore. Even distant cosmic matter & mass affects gravitational forces here on earth to a degree that impacts the activitiy of all life forms, including insects. Think I need to stew on this a while . . . . . 

:scratch_one-s_head:



.


----------



## woodtickgreg

oops! I opened up the fbe debate again, funny just because I noticed that wherever there was flame there was also bug holes. kinda like ambrosia maple gone wild, but you two guys go on dabatin I'm enjoying this. and besides, phinds is kinda the gahndi of wood, I just use the stuff.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I found it! Might have to come visit next time I'm in Texas!


----------



## Kevin

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I found it! Might have to come visit next time I'm in Texas!



 

Good luck. No one besides me, my wife, and my son has ever been to the magical enchanted forest. Plenty have asked to come see it but no can do . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Kevin said:


> Good luck. No one besides me, my wife, and my son has ever been to the magical enchanted forest. Plenty have asked to come see it but no can do . . . .


Hahaha reason? That way no one ca steal it?


----------



## Sprung

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Hahaha reason? That way no one ca steal it?



If you had something that nobody else has and that everybody wants, would you go around telling or showing everyone where it is?  There are plenty of others who find or sell very nice FBE, but Kevin's FBE is in a class all its own. His FBE patch is his livelihood, so it is even more understandable why he desires to protect its location. I wouldn't be surprised if it's also part of his retirement plan - when he doesn't feel that he can log and mill anymore, find someone to sell the patch to. Or maybe the patch will be handed down to his grandkids someday.

(Owning a little bit of Kevin's FBE, I can tell you that it is even better in person!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> Good luck. No one besides me, my wife, and my son has ever been to the magical enchanted forest. Plenty have asked to come see it but no can do . . . .


 
Good to know you didn't spot that private investigator that I had tail you when you went out there last summer

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Sprung said:


> If you had something that nobody else has and that everybody wants, would you go around telling or showing everyone where it is?  There are plenty of others who find or sell very nice FBE, but Kevin's FBE is in a class all its own. His FBE patch is his livelihood, so it is even more understandable why he desires to protect its location. I wouldn't be surprised if it's also part of his retirement plan - when he doesn't feel that he can log and mill anymore, find someone to sell the patch to. Or maybe the patch will be handed down to his grandkids someday.
> 
> (Owning a little bit of Kevin's FBE, I can tell you that it is even better in person!)


I'm the same way with my patch of secret stuff y'all haven seen yet!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'll take you on a tour of the patch... for $500. But, what Kevin hasn't told anyone is that his patch is actually in Ky. I offer easy financing at 26.6% APR with only a $250 down payment for reservations. Bad credit? No credit? No problem, everyone is approved.

Reactions: Funny 9 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen

That is some amazing wood as always.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

